# Primer or moisturizer..



## southcitybabe (Jan 5, 2007)

Or both? I dont know how to apply the products.. Yeah Im dumb to this, Ive never used a primer before, do you use it without moisturizer, under it or over it?

How do you guys apply?


----------



## alidpayne (Jan 5, 2007)

I use my regular moisturizer, give it a min. to absorb fully, and then I put my primer on onver that.


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 5, 2007)

My moisturizer actually doubles as my primer, because I use DDF Photo Mat sunscreen SPF 30. It leaves my skin matte and smooth for the whole day, and makeup goes on easily.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 5, 2007)

I used both. After I was my face, I apply my moisturizer. I wait about 10 minutes, and then I apply primer. After 10 more minutes, the rest of my face is ready for everything else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blonde65 (Jan 6, 2007)

I use both. Moisturizer first then a primer


----------



## Princess6828 (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't really need a moisturizer (super-oily). So, I put my primer on before I dry my hair, and then that takes like 10 minutes. There's no way I would even have time to do both in the morning and wait like 20 minutes!


----------



## Leony (Jan 9, 2007)

Moisturizer first and then primer for me.


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi,

I do the same thing. The trick is to let the moisturizer a couple of minutes to absorb into your skin. Then proceed to apply your primer.


----------



## Momo (Jan 9, 2007)

my primer doubles as moisturizer. i dont need very much because my skin will become an oil slick with too much product on it


----------



## Psyche (Jan 9, 2007)

I apply my mousturizer, let it soak in a couple of minutes, and then I apply my primer.


----------

